# 2 Day Prep/Cook



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2020)

All the corned beef/pastrami cooks got my attention, ran into some small points at Walmart, picked a small 3+lbs that looked lonely. soaked in water for 24 hrs or so changing water 3 times. Made a rub out provided by another member. Throwed into the Pit Boss at smoke setting, it was running about 170 or so for 11 hours, pulled it and bagged into the SV, 165 degree for 6 hrs as I had planed to slice paper thin for sandwich's . Changed my mind mid day and kicked it up to 203. 6 hrs later I pulled and put into the fridge for a quick cool down and let the juices reabsorb. This was the best corned beef I ever have made, getting the salt  out really helped the flavor imo. I will post a couple pictures thanks for looking.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2020)

View attachment 436402
View attachment 436402


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2020)

well not sure how to remove 1 of those pictures lol, next I will SV then smoke and see which way is better, Not sure how it could be but a man must do the testing  to make sure


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks good .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks like it turned out well for you! Let us know how it comes out the other way too. I'm curious to know too.


----------

